# Asus Board & Nvidia card not in Love



## Rotteuxx (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey !

I got this nice little head scratcher, I bought an Asus P5Q-EM DO motherboard and I`m having problems when I try to install my Nvidia 9800 GT card drivers.

After switching my boards, I did a fresh windows Media Center Ed. 2005 SP2 install, did all the updates for it, now when I went to install my Nvidia drivers things didn`t go too well.

The install programs runs fine, until the installation status bars nears 100%. That`s when I get a black screen with only a flashing ''_'' in the upper left corner and there`s almost no apparent PC activity. If I reboot, my pc freezes on the XP loading screen. I have to remove the device in safe mode and use the generic VGA drivers.

There are a few options in the bios to decide which graphics controller to use as the primary boot device. Configuration options: [IGD] [PCI/IGD] [PCI/PEG] [PEG/IGD] [PEG/PCI]. But Asus doesn`t give any clear indications as to what is what in these options.

Any Ideas ? Is this bios related at all ?


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

IGD=integrated graphics
PCI=PCI card graphics
PEG=PCI express graphics
You would probably want PEG/IGD.
Did you install the motherboard drivers first?
They are needed to enable the PCI express slot.
You might want to disable the onboard graphics.
Might need to use PEG/PCI when you do that.


----------



## Rotteuxx (Feb 28, 2009)

I did install all the Asus and Intel drivers first thing after installing windows, before I did all the updates.

I don`t remeber seeing any clear settings in the Bios to switch onboard graphics On/Off, probably does it automaticly when you set the proper graphics controller.

Anyways, I`ll fiddle with this tonight, I hope it`s just a hardware settings issue. 
Maybe it`s just a gremlin playing with my patience.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

r:
Which brand of nVidia 9800GT board?

Driver uninstall / re-install tips, which I received from XFX Graphics.

"Make sure that you have a clean install of drivers. 
We highly recommend Driver Sweeper from http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=1655 
and install the cleaner. 
Do not run it yet. 
Uninstall the current video drivers through the Control Panel Add/Remove Programs utility in the control panel. 
Reboot into safe mode by pressing F8 repeatedly after the POST screen but before windows loads. 
Use the driver cleaner to clean only the NVIDIA Display and ATI Display (if present) drivers. 
In Vista you will have to right click the shortcut and select Run as Administrator. Install the latest drivers from the desktop and reboot into windows normally. 
Also, please visit http://www.nvidia.com/object/winvista_x86_178.24_whql.html for the latest drivers for your card. 
Thanks, [ name redacted ]"

HTH
hope that helps

RF123


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Actually this is the setting you want "[PCI/PEG" as that will make either of those default if present then without a card in a slot ITG would take over.


----------



## Rotteuxx (Feb 28, 2009)

PC Info : 
Intel Core 2 Cpu 6400 @ 2.13GHz
3.25 GB Ram
Physical Address Extension (?)
Windows Xp Media Center Edition Version 2002 SP3
Asus P5Q-EM DO motherboard
Nvidia GeForce 9800 GT by BFG Tech

Rainforest, I did everything you said, no success, everytime I try to install the drivers it locks up after the status bar reaches 99% and goes to a black screen with flashing underscore. I've tried 5 different driver versions, making sure to completely uninstall them after each try, no difference.

I've read on the nvidia forum that it happens to people after installation, Windows will lock on the boot screen or during game play due to "bad" drivers for XP, but I've not read anything about people not being able to complete the initial installation like me. Others say that the latest drivers can invert the 2 DVI outputs on the card, but that doesn't really apply to my I think... !?

Lastly, I was wondering, should I connect my monitor to the motherboard DVI output when I want to install the GFX Card ? I didn't when I installed it on my old board, everything worked great.


----------



## DJFrank (Sep 14, 2005)

Tried disabling your anti virus when you're installing the drivers?


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

R:
RATS!

DJF's question is very important.

Did you install the drivers in normal mode or safe mode?

This may have confused you. You need to install the drivers in safe mode. 
"Reboot into safe mode by pressing F8 repeatedly after the POST screen but before windows loads.
Use the driver cleaner to clean only the NVIDIA Display and ATI Display (if present) drivers.
In Vista you will have to right click the shortcut and select Run as Administrator. Install the latest drivers from the desktop and reboot into windows normally."

It is rare, but sometimes an AV program item will run in safe mode. You may need to consider uninstalling your AV program. I do not recommend this step at this time, but I want to be sure that I remember to mention this point.

Thanks, again, DJF, for your comment. 
:up:


Verify that you have downloaded the latest nVidia drivers.

I went to www.nvidia.com > support 
http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us > 
selected "9" series 
Select OS [ Win 32 ]
Selected language [ English ] 
Took me to: http://www.nvidia.com/object/winvista_x86_182.08_whql.html

If you choose a different OS or English, your site may be different.

RF123

If you provide the link, we will help you.


----------



## DJFrank (Sep 14, 2005)

Another note with downloading NVIDIA drivers is that recently they seem to have been infected with a trojan. This was as of a couple weeks ago, and I did get it verified with Bullguard via LiveChat (and cleaned). So it might be a good idea to scan the drivers before trying to install them.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

DJF:
Hmmm. I was not aware of that. Nothing surprises me these days. Thanks for the update. 

Had you downloaded the drivers from nVidia.com ? 

Do you use Bullguard? 

I use AVG Internet Security which scans each download after the download has finished. I realize that no AV engine will catch every V every time. 

Thanks again for the education.
:up:

RF123


----------



## DJFrank (Sep 14, 2005)

Yea, I use Bullguard. I did download them from nvidia.com, and I must say I was very surprised when Bullguard alerted me to the infection. It may have been infected for only a short while, but I still managed to catch it out.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

How about giving us the make and model numbers of the ram you used. By any chance have you tried running memtest86 on your ram?
www.memtest.org


----------



## Rotteuxx (Feb 28, 2009)

Allrighty folks, here it is !

My ram: 
OCZ PC2 6400 4-4-3 @ 2.1V
Platinum Series 2GB
P.N.: OCZ2P800EB4GK

Memtest readout :
L1 Cache 32K 30048 Mb/s
L2 Cache 2048K 13944 Mb/s
Memory 4030M 4010 Mb/s
Chipset Intel Q45/Q43 - FSB: 266Mhz Type DDR2
Settings: Ram : 399<hz (DDR779)
Cas: 5-5-5-18 / Dual Channel

It reported no errors after a hour long test.

Now, I did install the drivers in safe mode this time, instead of just cleaning the old driver install in safe mode. 
The only difference it made was that I saw a 2nd install status bar appear for PhysX this time, after it was completed, it asked to reboot and so I did....
Then I found myself staring at the Windows XP load screen without any PC activity. dammit !
I ran Prime95 for a while to see if my CPU is ok, I though it could have been damaged when it switched boards, but everything seems fine.

Kaspersky reports no signs of viruses.

Any other ideas ? 
I really appreciate you guys helping me BTW.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Have you got any other video card you can try in the board, because this makes no sense at all unless the board is NG, which I think is the answer. I stopped using Asus because one out of every 2 I bought worked.


----------



## Rotteuxx (Feb 28, 2009)

unfortunatly, my last video card got shorted out (mysterious PC to TV **** up ! ), I can't use it.

BTW, my graphics lag alot just by simply using windows & Firefox. I'm running 1280 x 800 32bit, this is while my monitor is plugged throught the VC, if it's plugged throught the IGB with the VC taken out, it doesn't lag at all & the max res. is 1680 x 1050.

Anyway to test my PciE slot without getting a hold of another VC ??


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

R:
Run Memtest86 for > 8 hrs.

OCCT will test / stress your CPU & GPU. 
http://www.ocbase.com/perestroika_en/index.php?Faq

Note OCCT's mention that Kaspersky incorrectly, according to OCCT, identified OCCT as malware. It is possible that the Bullguard finding was also a false +. It is also possible that Bullguard was correct. It is also possible that OCCT is not being truthful.

Here, http://www.softwaretipsandtricks.co...o-memory-stress-test-found-860-errors-me.html , I found a reference to a video ram stress test. 
http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/Benchmarks/Video-Memory-stress-Test.shtml

I have no experience with Video Memory Stress Test. Perhaps you are familiar with VMST, R-M.

RF123


----------



## Rotteuxx (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks alot, I'll get to it soon.

I'm been reading in the Official Asus forums and apparently the Intel Q45/Q43 express chipset is causing alot of problems to people with 8800GT, 9600GT, and 9800Gt series boards... 
Some ppl talking about PCIe problems, others just plain incompatibility.... even mentions of Intel trying to force a sort of downfall for Nvidia !! 


I'm waiting for replies from Nvidia and Asus tech support, but I'm afraid they're gonna be throwing the ball.
I'll keep on it, worst come to worst I'll just go and exchange the mobo for a different series.
I'll keep you guys updated
Thanks


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

R: 
Please keep us updated. 

Which card manufacturer? I had good results from XFX for my XFX cards. 

Best of success. 

RF123


----------



## Rotteuxx (Feb 28, 2009)

It's BFG Tech card, G92 chip <-- apparently alot of problems with intel Q45

-------
Edit
-------

The latest response from Nvidia after the "Do this and that with your drivers" routine :

_Hi Chris,

Your case is being escalated to our Level 2 Tech Support group. The Level 2 agents will have to review the case notes. As this process may take some time we ask that you be patient and a Level 2 tech will contact you as soon as they can, to assist you with your issue.

Best Regards,
NVIDIA Customer Care_


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

r:
Thanks for the update. 

Please keep us posted. 

RF123


----------



## Rotteuxx (Feb 28, 2009)

Latest update :

I e-mailed my system info to BFG Tech and gave a few links to "official" Asus P5Q-EM series mobos forums where ther users complained of the same problem.

They said the techs would "recreate" my system and test it....
I guess it'll be a while.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

R: 
Thanks. 

At the Asus forum, are problems mostly OR only with BFG Tech? 

If handy, please post a link here. 

Best of success. 
:up:

Thanks. 
RF123


----------



## Rotteuxx (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey, here's the link to the forum, direct to the "most interesting post"

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=14669299#post14669299

And here is the reply from Asus... a week later :

_Hello,

Carry over operating systems are any operating system not installed to your hard drive while directly connected to your motherboard, if your operating system was installed to your hard drive while it was connected to a previous system or you are ghosting ,doing a network install or using an upgrade disk without formatting out your previous operating system we cannot guarantee the stability of your system. Before any troubleshooting can be done with you , you will need to format and do a clean install of your operating system to your hard drive while it is connected to your new ASUS motherboard. If there is any data you do not want to lose then you will need to either back this data up or do an install of your operating system to an alternate hard drive and keep your original drive as a slave to the new hard drive. When installing your operating system we do recommend that you install all software in the following order after the OS has been installed:

1) Install your chipset/motherboard drivers (VIA 4-in-1s for VIA chipsets, Intel INF Update and Application Accelerator for Intel chipsets, etc.). Do this BEFORE loading any other driver!

2) Install the latest version of DirectX.

3) Install your video card and the latest video drivers. Add any other video cards (one at a time) at this time, as well.

4) Install any SCSI/ATA cards and drivers.

5) Install any LAN/NIC cards and drivers, or install drivers if using an onboard device.

6) Install your modem and the latest drivers.

7) Install any other cards or devices and their drivers, except for sound.

8) Make sure to install your sound card and its drivers, or just the drivers if using an onboard device, LAST.

If you are unwilling to do the above steps then all we will be able to do for you is direct you to the manufacturer of your OS i.e.:Microsoft,Linux,Sun, etc.... to seek resolution to stabilizing your system. If you have done the above steps and you are still having a problem please contact our tech support office at the number given below.

Please do not respond to this email. If you need further assistance please have your case number ready, then contact Technical Support at 812-282-ASUS (M-F 8:30 AM - 12:00 AM EST).

Best Regards,

Rob 
Lead Support Technician_

------ Rant -----
Why does it always have to be such a stupid and lame f*ckaround with 
support ?!?!
------ Rant -----


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

I am sure they try to make people 'jump through hoops' like this in the hope they get bored with it all and just give up, rather than the company having to admit a fault somewhere!


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

R: 
Interesting forum. Thanks. :up: !

Because it costs the manufacturer money to provide personal support. I know of no manufacturer that gives a user the attention a TGF member receives at TGF.

I have spoken with Rob, at ASUS. He is a nice guy. Don't take anything your receive personally. THEY are not out to get you. Certainly the techs are not out to get you.

If you have a spare HDD, R, I suggest that you format it and install Windows, then follow their instructions, EXACTLY. If you do, and the problem persists, you can call them. I suggest a non threatening tone.

T: 
Unfortunately, I think you are correct. 


A few yrs ago, 1 of my PC's magically rebooted. I swapped out every part, except motherboard, including the CPU. Put the unit on an uninterrupted power supply. 
Finally, I switched to an MSI motherboard [ I have subsequently resumed my use of ASUS motherboards. ]. ASUS accepted the motherboard for RMA, but responded that they found nothing wrong with the motherboard. I let them recycle it. It was of no use to me. 
 
 
RF123


----------

